# Questions on a 926



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

What are your thoughts on a snapper 9/26 with all the bells & whistles? Not sure what year it is. This is on my local craigslist for 449.00. Does that seem fair? How are these on fuel consumption? Can a guy get non abrasive skids for them? Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The skids are pretty generic. It's just a matter of knowing how far apart the bolt holes are and making sure the replacements have that dimension too.
https://www.google.com/search?q=poly+snowblower+skids&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
There are also skids with wheels available too.

That machine looks to be in good shape and the asking price seems to be in the ball park but with some haggling you might be able to do better this time of year.
Youtube has some good videos on inspecting a used machine: https://www.google.com/search?q=pol...=utf-8#q=inspecting+a+used+snowblower+youtube


----------

